# ryobi blower stalls at wot



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

ryobi 08510 Idles fine.
axh3010747 date 10-05 when applying throttle engine dies.installed new gasket kit,and engine still stalls. There are no adjustments on carb

thanks townwrench


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you soak the carb?
Dean


----------

